# Not possible to buy progesterone for injection in the UK anymore?



## Loumia (Nov 1, 2016)

To make a long story short...

The country I live in does not allow doctors to prescribe progesterone for injection for fertility treatments - only a progesterone gel for vaginal use. Last summer I bought Gestone for injection at a UK pharmacy (Asda) with an english prescription and took back to my country and it wasnt a problem at all. Now I cant find a British pharmacy that carries any progesterone for injection. Neither Gestone or Lubion.

I have had IVF treatment abroad (outside EU) where I was given progesterone for intramuscular injection (Progynex and Gestone) and have travelled once to UK to buy Gestone for my treatment and it seemed to work well. Now I have had 4 more IVF treatments in my own country without progesterone injections and every time my period comes very early on day 11-12.

The doctor thinks its because my progesterone levels are too low and says that sometimes the progesterone gels used in my country just wont do the trick and that the injections might solve the problem. He just isnt allowed to prescribe it for me. I suggested to go to the UK and buy some, like I did last year, for the next IVF cycle. I have the prescription but now I cant seem to find a pharmacy that carries it  

Anyone here who is doing IVF in the UK and is taking progesterone injections bought at a pharmacy? Could you tell me the brand name and which pharmacy you are buying it? Especially if I could find it in the London area near an airport it would be amazing!

Thank you


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Asda gave me a quote for Lubion last year, so hopefully you will find some there. I don't know if it's possible, but have you thought about approaching a clinic and asking to buy it from them? Good luck xxx


----------



## Loumia (Nov 1, 2016)

MadameG said:


> Asda gave me a quote for Lubion last year, so hopefully you will find some there. I don't know if it's possible, but have you thought about approaching a clinic and asking to buy it from them? Good luck xxx


Thanks for your quick reply 

I already talked to Asda and they say they dont have Lubion it in their system anymore. I have no idea why. But last year they had Gestone as well so something must have changed...

I already telephoned a few UK clinics and offered to fly over, pay for a single consultation and buy Lubion or something simular through them. They declined and said they would only offer to sell the medicine, if we took a whole IVF cycle with them and wouldnt even say what injectional progesterone they use currently or answer any questions related to that, as we werent patients.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Not sure if they supply it but my medication was from stork fertility as they were who the clinic sent the prescription to. Try looking at www.biodoseservices/stork-fertility.co.uk I have always found the staff very friendly

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've got an appointment at a uk clinic on the 9th and I was planning to ask for a prescription of lubion.

I'm worried after reading your post saying that Asda don't do it anymore? What's happened, I thought it was going to be hard enough asking for an NHS doc to prescribe it? Xx


----------



## Sarah UK (Jul 4, 2011)

I have used both Lentogest and Prontogest (in different cycles) and bought them through healthcare at home.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sarah613 - when was your most recent cycle? Is that the same as gestone/lubion.

Maybe I should phone Asda to see what they do offer first before asking for it from the NHS doctor, he has to google gestone last time and said that I need to get it privately,

X


----------



## Hope1307 (Mar 8, 2013)

Magisil on Marylebone high street and John bell of Croydon on wimpole street usually carry stock s of progesterone. Call them but you will need a prescription


----------



## Hope1307 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gestone is a brand and seems to have been discontinued. The pharmacies in London stock the generic which is exactly the same. Good luck


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm in north Scotland


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Loumia, 

I get prontogest from healthcare at home.  I'm not sure if your doctor wants you taking that specific progesterone injection, but you could ask him, then call HAH and ask if they will despatch the drugs to you.

Hope you find a solution

X


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Try www.fertility2u.com
Call them and ask if they can sell you, but if they accept, they will transcribe your prescription for a fee.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sarah UK (Jul 4, 2011)

Wishings15 said:


> Sarah613 - when was your most recent cycle? Is that the same as gestone/lubion.
> 
> X


I last used lentogest a year ago. Previously I used prontogest. Both are a form of progesterone in oil. I don't know if it's the same as gestone or Lubion.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I use prontogest and get it from NVS Pharmacy in Baker Street,they always have it in stock so maybe you could ask you Dr to write a script for that instead?


----------



## Loumia (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks you to all of you for your very helpfull answers - especially June2015 andHope1307, your info made all the difference!  

I have looked in the direction of Prontogest instead and finally found a pharmacy that actually stocks it - I have a prescription from at british clinic and my hubby is flying over to bring back the meds. Couldnt have managed without your help so THANKS all!!     Hopefully we'll have a bit of luck in our next IVF cycle after all these disappointments


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to hear you have managed to get done.  Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello and sorry you are having the extra stress. I had trouble getting it twice, once managed but next time all Gestone seemed to have gone. Instead I used Protogest and that seemed to be fine to get. The instructions were not in English but I managed! Good luck with it. X


----------

